# Seeking Reviewers for eBook



## Kathy Steinemann (May 31, 2012)

I am seeking reviewers for my eBook, _The IBS Compass_. If you are interested, please let me know. I can send you a copy in PDF, epub, or mobi format.

Good health!


----------



## Gadennis (Nov 8, 2012)

I would be happy to help out.
Gail


----------



## Caridad Ortiz (Nov 24, 2012)

I will to have it


----------



## Caridad Ortiz (Nov 24, 2012)

I will like to have a copy


----------



## Pepper H (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd be glad to help. To be exatcly honest I'm not a native speaker of English but I am however a trained English to French translator of literature, so ought to have a clue about what I'm reading.

Regardless, good luck with your ebook!!


----------



## swallowswing (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Kathy,
I am a fairly new member to this forum and pleased to find it being a long term IBS sufferer.
Anyway I stumbled upon your request and wondered if you still require a 'review' for your e book.
I am a writer and long time proof reader for Distributed Proofreaders. I would be honored to review your book if you so wish.
By the way, just so you know, I took the time to check you out, outside of this site as I have come across many scams that attempt to elicit personal details from you. You will be glad to know that you seem to exist for real....Hope you don't mind.
Anyway, if you would contact me I would be glad to help. Just let me know exactly what you want from me. General proofreading or a review. IN which case a review for what? For publishing or for quality assurance purposes.
Thanks Kathy,
Peter Clements, Nova Scotia.


----------

